# So I bought a yak...(review on mainstream kingfish)



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

picked er up this afternoon...seems easy enuf to carry (EVEN though im insanely MUSCULAR AND RIPPED ! )

Tossed it in the sound, figured id play around a lil b4 the t-storms came in.

first impressions..OUCH..stepped on a shell...after that all was good.


not that fast, but plenty fast enuf..

very , very stable. im 200lbs and i could get up on my knees and take a leak over the side w/out feeling tippy at all , very important testing process 


tracked like a 1940 mercury lol...but well enuf for my liking.


weather is calling for 5-10mph NE winds ALL week. so should make for PERFECT surf launch conditions here in emerald isle. bout .5ft in the morning lol. gona see if i can grab a few kings slow drifting some live blues.




good yak, great price.



Jesse


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> im 200lbs and i could get up on my knees and take a leak over the side w/out feeling tippy at all , very important testing process
> 
> Jesse


Very important test. The first time I tried to take a leak from a yak, I went overboard. 

I have a Hobie Outback and use an quart size gatorade bottle.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just make sure you dump it right away so you don't get it mixed up with your drinks.:redface:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Paddle to shore or shallow waters, do your biznez and return to fishing. Good opertunity to stretch your legs at the same time, if you're close enough. If not you've already found out it can happen the other way, just got to watch who's watching.  

You'll like that Yak it fishes well. I actually won another Yak fishing from mine in the 2005 TKAA tourney.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Picking mine up today...*

Picking my Tarpon 120 up today. A buddy of mine found a great deal on this boat and called me. It is the 2006 model with the pad on the back rest. The boat is the camo color so watch out wood ducks come October and November. I will have to mount 3 rod holder, 2 flush and one rotating scotty in the front. It will get broken in ASAP!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

took mine out in the ocean today. loved it. stable as hell.

went out atleast 3/4 mile, prlly further. had one king strike on a live bluefish, was sweet.


after fishin, put the rods in the truck and played around in the surf 


wanted to practice my launching and returns.


to ME, launching is easy, its getting back in that can be rough. doing it without getting turned sideways is the tough part sometimes.


i had fun playing in them and tryin to ride them hehe.


if u wait between sets its easy .




had a blast, startin to yak shark baits ASAP: D



Jesse


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

wait till i get my manta ray 14 then youll want another yak


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

doubtful, unless you front me the $$$


Jesse


----------

